# Quelle souris 3 boutons pour mon ibook ?



## tomiotomio (6 Janvier 2003)

Je recherche un truc pas cher et qui marche sur mon ibook
merci d'avance


----------



## obuchwal (6 Janvier 2003)

heps, je suis egalement à la recherche d'une petite bête pour mon ibook..

le top semble être là 

bon elle est en pre-order , mais apparememnt pas pour longtemps...

A+


----------



## Jean-Miche (6 Janvier 2003)

ou là:
http://www.powerboutique.net/pb154/boutique/liste_produits.cfm?type=67

je te conseille la souris optique Logitech sans fil qui marche très bien.


----------



## Sebang (6 Janvier 2003)

Pour la mini souris Kensington sans fil :

"Due to shipper restrictions, we cannot deliver to P.O. Boxes, APO/FPO, U.S. Territories or international addresses."

C'est dommage, je la voulais absolument cette souris !! Pas autre par où on peut l'acheter ?


----------



## Onra (6 Janvier 2003)

Moi j'ai la MouseMan Traveler de chez logitech... Elle est très petite et j'étais un peu dérouté au début mais maintenant je me suis habitué. Le petit plus de ce modèle : une petite housse de transport en cuir très pratique !


----------



## Guicube (7 Janvier 2003)

ben la pocket mouse simple de kensigton me donne déjà entière satisfaction
et ya la pocket mouse pro pour ceux qui veulent un cable qui s'enroule mais bon c gadjet surtout que le cable est moins long..et que pour une ibook si on est droitier il faut bien faire tout le tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà moi ça fait presque un an que je l'ai et elle me suis partout et je la trouve très chouette na


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Janvier 2003)

Comment fais tu pour faire apparaitre le lien sous le là

le top semble être là

Je me sers de liens aussi mais ils sont quelquefois très longs et très disgracieux sur mes messages. 

Merci de me l'expliquer.


----------



## ahc (7 Janvier 2003)

Dans le code UBB instantané tu clic sur URL, tu rentres ton adresse la 1ere fois, puis le "là" (ou autre chose) la deuxième fois.


----------



## ahc (7 Janvier 2003)

C'était pour Jean-Michel


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Janvier 2003)

Je viens de prendre note de ton message.
Merci du tuyau.
J'essaierais pour un prochain lien.


----------



## Sebang (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Guicube:</font><hr /> * ben la pocket mouse simple de kensigton me donne déjà entière satisfaction
et ya la pocket mouse pro pour ceux qui veulent un cable qui s'enroule mais bon c gadjet surtout que le cable est moins long..et que pour une ibook si on est droitier il faut bien faire tout le tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà moi ça fait presque un an que je l'ai et elle me suis partout et je la trouve très chouette na  * 

[/QUOTE]





Et c'est bien pour ça qu'on est au moins 2 à vouloir la Pocketmouse Pro WIRELESS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'ai beau chercher partout, je ne l'ai pas encore trouvé dispo pour les pays autre que les Etats-Unis. Si jamais quelqu'un la voit dans un magasin Online qui vend à "l'international", ça m'intéresse beaucoup beaucoup ! C'est la souris ultime pour moi !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2003)

Voice la mienne.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2003)

Les plus belles souris je trouve c'est celle-ci. 






On peut les commander ici.

Merci à    Macinside de me les avoir présentés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait , tu as reçu la tienne ?


----------



## Onra (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Voice la mienne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est la même que la mienne !!!


----------



## Grape (9 Janvier 2003)

Une souris pas trop chere et assez jolie...




Autour de 40 euros.


----------



## Sebang (9 Janvier 2003)

Je suis toujours intéressé par la souris Pocketmouse Pro Wireless de Kensington, et même si elle est dorénavant disponible, je ne la trouve nul par en dehors des USA et personne ne veut vendre en dehors des USA...

Y'a pas un revendeur Fr ou mondial à qui je pourrai l'acheter ??
Franchement, je la trouve assez.... ultime !


----------



## obuchwal (10 Janvier 2003)

oui..pareil j'ai fait le tour des revendeur online.. et pas un qui n'envoie en europe...


----------



## Sebang (15 Janvier 2003)

Bon ça y est, je l'ai trouvé (la souris Kensington) dans un revendeur US qui exporte ses produits !

C'est par là 

Même si le prix en lui même de la souris est moins cher que chez n'importe qui (39$ au lieu de 50), il y a quand même 50$ de frais de ports à payer en DHL Express (vers le Japon en tout cas).

Donc ça me semble pas être une solution pour l'instant, surtout que je ne suis pas pressé. Mais si jamais il y a des pressés, ça pourra vous servir.


----------



## renaud_ (16 Janvier 2003)

Autant il ne savent pas faire d'OS, autant, ils savent faire d'excelent souris 
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00012436.html

Tiens, j'me prendrai bien la version bluetooth quand j'aurai recu mon new pB


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Les plus belles souris je trouve c'est celle-ci. 






On peut les commander ici.
* 

[/QUOTE]

le mienne est partie, elle est actuellement en californie


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par renaud_:</font><hr /> * Autant il ne savent pas faire d'OS, autant, ils savent faire d'excelent souris 
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00012436.html

Tiens, j'me prendrai bien la version bluetooth quand j'aurai recu mon new pB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

j'espere que leurs souris optiques ont progresser, j'ai eu la premiere souris intelimousse explorer, ou bout de 1 mois souris HS échange fnac, 2 semaines plus tard a nouveau HS, je retourne a la fnac ou je me la fait rembourcé et je prend une Logitec a boule et a molette (pas de jeu de mot) et depuis plus de probleme de souris


----------



## RV (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'espere que leurs souris optiques ont progresser, j'ai eu la premiere souris intelimousse explorer, ou bout de 1 mois souris HS échange fnac, 2 semaines plus tard a nouveau HS, je retourne a la fnac ou je me la fait rembourcé et je prend une Logitec a boule et a molette (pas de jeu de mot) et depuis plus de probleme de souris  * 

[/QUOTE]

le jeu de mot tu le voyais où ?
entre boule et molette
entre molette et souris
ou entre boule (au singulier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et souris


----------



## Sebang (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par renaud_:</font><hr /> * Autant il ne savent pas faire d'OS, autant, ils savent faire d'excelent souris 
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00012436.html

Tiens, j'me prendrai bien la version bluetooth quand j'aurai recu mon new pB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais bon, tu as comparé la taille de la souris Kensington avec la Microsoft ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a des iBook, pas des camions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin sinon, pour revenir sur les souris de Kroshiotte, j'avais été satisfait par la souris intellimouse explorer optical (la grosse gris foncé), mais elle faisait vraiment tâche avec l'iBook lorsque j'avais lâché mon iMac DV.
Donc en ce qui concerne l'expérience que j'en ai eu, j'en suis satisfait.
Avec l'iBook, je ne jurge que par les "mini-souris", y'a que ça de vrai.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ok, elle est pas super-mini la souris Kensington, mais elle est hyper transportable, donc ça c'est cool.


----------



## steinway (22 Janvier 2003)

Logitech, sans hesitation possible !!!


----------



## Sebang (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obuchwal:</font><hr /> * oui..pareil j'ai fait le tour des revendeur online.. et pas un qui n'envoie en europe...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours pas de réponse à cette question (enfin si peut-être, essaye là :  Site à Hong kong ), rubrique "other", 2ème page.
Je ne l'ai pas commandé là, mais ils sont sérieux et on paye par PayPal.

En tout cas, j'ai *enfin* pu mettre la main sur cette mini souris optique sans fil de Kensington, ben elle est génialeuh... Je suppose que ça fait le même effet avec n'importe quelle souris sans fil, mais moi c'est ma première et c'est super. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus le recepteur est tout petit et directement sur le port USB, donc ça rajoute pas de câbles du tout.

Souris conseillée !


----------



## mfay (22 Février 2003)

J'ai une petit préférence pour Kensington, La Pocket mouse est vraiment bien.

Enorme avantage, un excellent driver OS X et OS 9. C'est l'une des rare à être reconnue par les inputSprocket d'OS 9 (plus pratique pour les jeux comme Unreal ou TO).

Par contre attention : les drivers ne reconnaissent pas encore les tous derniers modèles pour OS 9. Par contre aucun pb sous X.


----------

